# I'll fit right in



## Terry (Jan 6, 2008)

This forum appears appropriate for me from the comments and the obvious experience of the posters so I think I'll just tag along, might learn something:bowtie:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome!
Feel free to jump right in.........


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, I think I fit in too AND I'm not ignored here as in some other places. Welcome, Terry!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome to the old geezer place of wit and wisdom. Glad to have ya.


----------

